# Short Thanksgiving Video.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

This is just a short movie of Joel Harrison and myself ruining some trains on Thanksgiving. We were trying to see if we could find a place in our layout to get two short trains on a video side by side.
We had to do a few takes to get the Eng's .aligned up and keep them that way around the layout a few times.. 

" target=_blank>

Sorry so late. Had to Fig. out how to reformat a compressed file off of a Sony cam with a difference format that I never used before and then to a midi player and make a video out of it.
Anyway, So not to be late again.... Merry Xmas. laf.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Surely enjoyed this clip Noel (and Joel)! Thanks for posting, it's a great looking layout that inspires me every time I see it. 
You succeeded well in having those trains caught together in scenes. 

With that background music this movie will look good also in sepia! ;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The video was great. You have a beautiful layout. I like all the foilag. I like the music also. If you do a search on E bay. Look for "Instramental Gems of the 50's" it has some great background music. 

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's for the replys. It was a fun day but then I've been playing with trains sence My dad got me a windup set. I was around 6 months old at a Xmas. Never got out of them.. So out in the yard is total difference animal...Funny how you have to be retired to really get in to landscaping and run a R.R. outside... wish we had something like these in my the early years.. 
J.J. I'll look in to it... I make all of our videos with back ground music.. Some are my playing on keyboard and elect. Piano. I try to find old clips from the early 19oo. There's not pat. on them I think up to 1928. So most are free on the internet to recoard.. Love the old dance and rag time stuff. The org. Spike Jones was great back gorund for movies.. Then he went crazy later on in his add on's.. ...laf.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Noel 
Really enjoyed your video, love your vegitation, you must be somewhere down south to have greenery still at thanksgiving, keep them coming. 
Dennis


----------

